

Justin Bieber-Backed “Shots Of Me” Launches Selfie Sharing App - naren87
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/12/justin-bieber-shots-of-me/

======
alariccole
Funny how that article mentions selfie.com--some vaporware--but makes no
mention of the app this is a clone of, selfie.im--which has been around for
months.

Also see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6721729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6721729)

